# FRESH KILL



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This fine Doe was killed this morning by coyotes in a subdivision about a mile from my house. A elderly lady friend called me that a coyote was eating this deer alive-meanwhile a neighbor heard the ruckest and chased the coyote off--later he put the doe out of her misery--WHAT A SHAME THIS LADY IS IN HER MID 80'S LOVE'S WATCHING DEER IN HER YARD--The fawn hasn't been seen--They've been around all summer---This doe was taken down about 30' from her house------This yote is on my hit list----------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

His days are numbered now ! Go get him Skip !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya really, I had a real problem one earlier this year, would be cruising around at 2 pm, sitting in the driveway eyeing up the cats, did him in a few days later.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *This fine Doe was killed this morning by coyotes in a subdivision about a mile from my house. A elderly lady friend called me that a coyote was eating this deer alive-meanwhile a neighbor heard the ruckest and chased the coyote off--later he put the doe out of her misery--WHAT A SHAME THIS LADY IS IN HER MID 80'S LOVE'S WATCHING DEER IN HER YARD--The fawn hasn't been seen--They've been around all summer---This doe was taken down about 30' from her house------This yote is on my hit list----------sb*


 This is why I hunt them and not even for the fur, which I dont really care about. Kill him Skip, and post the culprit here leave the doe there or nearby as bait for him if you can because it will return he already knows where his "next" meal is


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

He'll only die tired, SG! Give him an extra "punch" for me, too, Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Ok.....someone has to take the coyote's side.......RUN..... coyote......RUN!!!


No Gun and rooting for the coyote......just sayin'


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

I say you use a bow! Make it quiet for that lil old lady and she just might have you back next time she needs another one killed!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would set a leghold trap at the doe and then beat the coyote to death!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Ok......I'm emailing PETA!!LOL


I feel the need to hear you say you like to hunt and kill things SG...All this talk about foraging wild berries and protecting coyotes has me wondering......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I feel the need to hear you say you like to hunt and kill things SG...All this talk about foraging wild berries and protecting coyotes has me wondering......


Don't for get no gun! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> I love to hunt, but don't have the "need" to kill. If I'm not eating it or taking it's pelt and it's not bothering me or mine....chances are it'll walk. So no I don't/won't kill just for the sake/thrill of killing. In the case of swampbuck's yote I'd say it needs to be taken.......oh and I'll be catfishing and blackberry picking tomorrow!!LOL


Can't argue with you there. mmmmmmmm blackberries.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey there's guys that hunt coyotes with dogs too! They use grey hounds which I wanna watch really feckin bad cuz I think that would be almost as fun as catching a hog lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This Bugger hasn't returned to the kill site yet---Alot of houses near By---Going to be tough to get-------sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope you do Skip !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *This Bugger hasn't returned to the kill site yet---Alot of houses near By---Going to be tough to get-------sb*


9/10 he's gone nocturnal for the return visit!! He was chased off of it during the day--also the guy shot the deer to put it to rest--so Im sure the yote heard that as well. Remember they are the masters.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Did you set up a cam on it? That's hard to set up all night watching it. Try setting up a motion censored light over it. You can get them from harbor freight cheap. Then when you do set and watch it you won't have to worry about a light to shoot!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He'll have forgot about that by now, but it'll be hard to get him to come on a full stomach. I'm sure that he's feeding at night.


----------

